# Mark V - Auto Glow - Wash & Wax Concentrate



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Mark V - Auto Glow Wash & Wax Concentrate

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Our finest exterior auto shampoo. Use to remove road film, dirt, grease and grime. This thick, pink concentrate contains a special blend of carnauba and polymer waxes that give auto finishes that just waxed look. Drying agents make rinse water bead up, which makes drying a snap with a chamois or wind tunnel. No caustics means no streaking.
Use for washing and brightening cars, trucks, airplanes, boats, etc. Great for do-it-yourselfers, detail shops, hand car washes or other premium wash services. Can be used by hand or in automated car wash systems.
Advantages:

Non caustic formula. Will not streak paint even if it dries in the hot sun.

Super Concentrated. Dilute 64:1 or 2 oz. per gallon of water.

Contains rinsing agents to aid in drying.

Biodegradable & non-toxic.

Pleasant watermelon fragrance.

Non-detergent formula will not degrade wax or polymer protection.

Optical brighteners help extend wax jobs.

*
WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My trusty Steed - Luna Grey Seat Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

At first I read that thinking the dilution was a bit too low for my liking, although I just went with my usual measurement of a few glugs in to 15L of water and away I went... leaving me with this:










At this point I took no more pictures because you don't really want to see my hand in a mitt gliding over the surface. So let me tell you a bit about the shampoo and I didn't want to get my camera wet

As far as solution goes I went for my trusty check - rub it in your fingers to check the lubricity - and this was a nice slick solution in the bucket so I was happy to go with it. I probably used 50-60ml in the bucket at a guess.

In terms of cleaning power - at the time the car had a medium level of road grime on it having not been cleaned in a couple of weeks. Using a carpro mitt I set about it. Mark V shampoo was effortless in cutting through the grime - I only encountered an issue with some stubborn soot and tar which is usual with shampoos. As I carried on the mitt felt really slick over the surface and the shampoo was doing it's job.

So next came rinsing, this has added rinse aids to help in drying, let's see about that... using an open ended hose I rinsed the car, which at the time had coach wax on it. The shampoo rinsed off extremely well and the surface was left absolutely gleaming by the time I finished. This to me looked like Mark V coach wax and Mark V Auto Glow work really well together.

*PROS*
-Straightforward to use
-Rinses Well
-Leaves that fresh waxed look
-Cuts through grime effortlessly
-Smells delightful

*CONS*
- Potentially not as cheap as other bulk offers
-Maybe not as economical in terms of dilution ratio as others if instructions are followed.

Thanks to Jon at Mark V for supplying the samples to play around with


----------

